
Show HN: Intenu – Curated Web TV channels by people for the people - otymartin
http://www.intenu.com/
======
pavornyoh
For the soccer channel, are you going to showcase games from the Premier
League, La Liga, Ligue 1, Bundesliga etc.?

~~~
mnana10
Eventually yeah. It's important to note that the content for the channels come
youtube. Also you know you can create a Soccer channel of your own and have
better content than me if you're better at curating.

